

The Full Walter Isaacson/Steve Jobs Interview From 60 Minutes - sachitgupta
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/10/23/the-full-walter-isaacsonsteve-jobs-interview-from-60-minutes/

======
andrewpi
Here are the official CBS YouTube links for those that prefer that method:

One:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jqSK8Qv4ZY&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jqSK8Qv4ZY&feature=channel_video_title)
Two:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXcfDN6L9d8&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXcfDN6L9d8&feature=channel_video_title)

~~~
davidmathers
Three: <http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7385608n>

------
Steko
Not to rain on Walter Isaacson's parade as he sells more copies of this then
all biographies combined over the last 10+ years* but when asking Steve about
how he didn't care about money that might have been a great time for a
professional journalist (head of CNN, Time) to follow up and ask why he
cheated Woz out of a few hundred dollars on Breakout (or Kottke, I'm sure
there are others).

I haven't read the book yet so he maybe he does and there are some obvious
answers (like "that was a mistake and part of why I later rejected my wealth")
but that question really should have been asked.

* Mao and Jesus not included. Go crazy with that, Apple haters.

~~~
tolmasky
Regardless of what the book says (I see there are some comments here that it
is addressed), have you ever considered that its because he was a 21 year old
kid at that point -and shock- people make stupid mistakes throughout their
lives? Turns out, people's priorities are allowed to change as they grow and
mature.

This seems like such a silly straw man argument and I'm so surprised every
time I hear someone make it earnestly. I'm sure Steve stole a cookie when he
was 5 years old too, that doesn't mean his whole life was a scheme to acquire
cookies.

~~~
mbesto
> _Turns out, people's priorities are allowed to change as they grow and
> mature._

I am reading Anthony Kiedes's autobiography in which he states that he ripped
off so many people in his past (mainly drug related) and then later went back
to right his wrong. So if anything this could have been an avenue and
opportunity for Steve to say "ya know what, I did screw Woz over and we agreed
on XYZ"

Furthermore, you are simply assuming and drawing ill-informed conclusions. The
OP is basically asking that this question be raised, regardless of whether he
is insinuating it's truth. It's disingenuous to make conclusions like "it's
not about the money" when there are sources that state otherwise.

------
bgramer
It's great that CBS put this online for everyone to view, but I really wish
they added captions/subtitles to the video clips. If it's hard to do, why not
just add a text transcript so that deaf people like me can understand what's
being said?

~~~
willifred
Your wish has been granted. There's a full text transcript here:
[http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18560_162-20124391/steve-jobs-
re...](http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18560_162-20124391/steve-jobs-revelations-
from-a-tech-giant/)

~~~
bgramer
Thank you so much for this great find! I really appreciate it.

------
cantbecool
That episode of 60 Minutes was fantastic, and the audio from Walter's
interviews with Jobs was surprising. The best part of the program was the fact
that Steve Jobs actually met his biological father years before knowing who
his biological father truly was.

------
adrianwaj
Note for hackers: your hero was a non-technical co-founder.

~~~
adgar
Few hackers - by which I assume you mean engineers or developers - consider
Steve Jobs a "hero." Most would agree he created wonderful products that
changed the world, but he isn't much of a hero to a software or hardware
hacker. Because as you note, he _wasn't_ technical. Woz is the geek god of the
two, because he was building cheap, full fucking computers in a damn garage,
by himself. Dennis Ritchie was a hero. Not Steve Jobs.

If anything, hackers are more likely than most to respond negatively to
Steve's recent approach toward mobile platforms and use of IP in business...
which are the sorts of alienating decisions a technical co-founder can make.

If by "hackers" you meant "people who want to make product(s) for a startup
and learned a few things about code to hack out a prototype," you might be
more on-target.

~~~
nirvana
I built my first computer from scratch because we couldn't afford an Apple //.
(maybe I spent more in the end doing it, but I learned a lot.)

When I say, "From scratch", I mean, I designed it (Z80 based) laid out the
printed circuit board, exposed it, etched it, populated it, debugged it, and
then I did it all over again to get a video board to connect the computer to a
TV set. Then, after all of that, I taught myself Z80 assembly in order to get
a minimal ROM OS on it.

I soon decided that software was a lot easier to debug than hardware, and that
startups were a lot more fun than big companies.

I've learned a great many disciplines and how to hack them, from economics and
investing, to marketing and business, as well, as physics, electronics,
materials science, metal working, and of course, every bit of software I could
learn.

As a political rebel, someone who took LSD when he was young in order to hack
his mind, and a full fledged engineer, startup junkie and capitalist... Steve
Jobs is, in fact, my hero.

In fact, I think he's the greatest hero this country as had in my lifetime,
bar none.

Being a hacker isn't about sitting in a basement making code that nobody will
ever use. Or at least, that's not the only way to be a hacker.

Good engineering means solving problems, and the problems that separate Apple
products from the abject crap that everybody else puts out, are as worthy of
hacker's efforts as any other engineering problems.

In fact, I question the engineering expertise of anyone who pooh-poohs apple's
products. I find the tendency here on HN for people to pretend like Apple
isn't innovative to be a sure sign that those posters are really not actually
hackers. Because hackers know how hard it is, to not only make something work,
but make it work well, and make it work well in a way that is really usable.

Frankly, if Steve Jobs is _not_ one of your heroes, you're not a hacker in my
book.

~~~
tensor
Your post seems to suggest that you do not really understand what adgar was
saying

The type of person he is calling a hero, someone like Dennis Ritchie, is
someone who has created important algorithms or made advances in chip design.
These technologies, Ritchie's in particular, are what make Apple products, and
in Ritchie's case very near all other computer products, possible to build _at
all_.

There is the Jobs type of innovation, where you integrate work in a useful and
pleasing way. Then there is the academic version of innovation, where you are
creating or extending the foundations of our collective knowledge. These are
hardly comparable.

Many of us find the latter to be far more of a challenge than the former.
That's not to say that doing the sort of work that Apple did was at all easy!
But beyond such subjective opinions, the real discord that bothers some of us
is that the academic type contributions are every bit as important as the
contributions of Jobs, yet often go completely unnoticed, or worse, their
successes are misattributed up the chain to people like Jobs.

These people deserve every bit as much praise, but usually get none. So Dennis
Ritchie died recently. There were some mentions in the news. But by and large
Jobs death is dominating the scene. Ritchie's work has arguably touched far
more people. It's sad, but I suppose it's human nature to sing the praises of
a few at the expense of the rest.

That said, Jobs was a hugely influential person as well and certainly deserves
respect. We just need to remember that there are others that also deserve the
same sort of respect. The quiet heros.

~~~
nirvana
Steve Jobs extended the state of engineering art forward, in significant ways.
It is a real engineer, and a real hacker, and a real hero.

The need to diminish what he did as "integrating work in useful and pleasing
ways" is either ignorance or dishonesty.

------
baddox
Could that video player have been any worse? To click the fullscreen button,
you literally have to click on the darkened pixels of the icon. It's not a
rectangular click area.

------
6ren

      We specifically picked you out.
    

Awesome parents.

------
hopeless
I'm not familiar with the "60 Minutes" programme, but is there really only
28mins of content? (15min + 13min videos)

~~~
yardie
The Isaacson interview is the first half hour, the second half is the use of
iPads in helping autistic kids communicate (it says tablets but it appears all
or most of the software is iOS based).

~~~
hopeless
Cool, thanks. I really couldn't believe that it was 32minutes of ad breaks!

------
blinkingled
I am 16% into my Kindle copy of the biography and so far the only thing that
has bugged me is how cold Steve was with Daniel Kottke. He just flat out
refused giving him any stock and seemed to discourage others too when they
tried giving part of their own stock.

I could understand why he might not have given Wozniak the bonus - at least he
gave half of the rest and may be he needed money badly. But the Kottke thing
is just unexplainable. Wozniak finally ended up giving some of his options to
many other neglected ones including Kottke.

The book is definitely worth a read just in case anyone was still on the
fence.

------
lichengcai
Thanks you, very useful!

------
js2
Sigh, _Videos require Flash._

------
DonnyV
What I get from this interview is that Steve Jobs was a self centered control
freak. That eventually died because of it. Not sure why anyone worships this
man.

~~~
davidcollantes
Why anyone worships Jesus, or a god? Are you _sure_ of that? Note: I do not
worship Jobs, just pointing out the --rather-- obvious.

